# Tune voiding warrenty??



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nothing voids your warranty. 

Having a failure that is caused by a modification, now that's what causes a warranty _*claim *_to be denied.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

rsandoval32 said:


> I wanted to get a little more power from my cruze and I was thinking about getting a tune, I was wondering if this would void the warrenty on the car?


I would say yes if GM found out you have a tune on your car. This is why IMO I would never get a tune on my 2014 cruze. I believe GM engineered this engine tune for a reason RELIABILITY. Is there many people on this site who would say I'm wrong YEP. Is there people on here who have tuned there car with no real problems YEP. I also never tuned a car ever. The most I have done was heavy duty suspension & brakes for tuning. Which I would like to do on this car after the warranty is gone.
Good luck on what you plan to do.

PS exactly what he said is more precise ^^^^^^ post above me


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

What if I get the gm tune for the cruze if there is one


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rsandoval32 said:


> What if I get the gm tune for the cruze if there is one


There is a GM tune/exhaust combo but depending on your year, you also have to upgrade clutch as well. The tune they have barely bumped the power up enough to notice and makes 91 a requirement. $700-$900 was the price of it w/o clutch upgrade.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/106257-official-gm-stage-kit-now-available.html


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh wow, so would I be better off with vtune? And get more for the buck.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rsandoval32 said:


> Oh wow, so would I be better off with vtune? And get more for the buck.


Yes or equivalent choices listed here by our actual vendors. 

If you are seriously afraid of having the warranty being voided, you need to wait til it ends or just buy faster cars from the start. 2-3 years used can get you some rather expensive/ fast cars off lease for cheap* and still with a bit of powertrain left. 

*as in comparing used market to what you paid for your car new out the door.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WOT Tuning offers a tune that has a transparency option so you can install and it cannot be detected. As XR said


> Having a failure that is caused by a modification, now that's what causes a warranty _*claim *_to be denied.


 No one here has ever reported such a problem. So it won't void a warranty just a claim. They are safe to install and really wake up the car.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are seriously worried about your warranty you may want to take a look at the *Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act *on wikipedia

Some engine computer tuneups could actually harm your engine in some cases. However some modes like custom exhaust should not cause any troubles and will be able to improve the performance of your Cruze.

We have a couple of good exhaust designed particularly for 1.4 and 1.8 Cruze models. They are pretty popular on Cruze. There is a thread on the forum, check it out: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/61-carid-com/123745-dual-single-side-performance-exhausts-cruze.html#post1858137


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

A tune is not an aftermarket part and if GM finds a tune on your car they can void your warranty without having to worry about the Magnus-Moss Warranty Act. Remember the tune controls the engine timing, fuel management and GM certainly doesn't want to fix peoples cars that are running out of spec. The stock tune was designed for longevity of parts as well as complying with EPA emissions standards, modifying your cars tune and increasing boost will certainly effect both. Remember removing/modifying any part of the emissions system is illegal which I would assume is not just the catalytic converter and EVAP system but also the tune that controls the ECU as well. 

GM just recalled ALL 2011-2013 cruze with the 1.4T auto for an updated tune to comply with EPA emissions, seems this would be a good indicator any tune modification would put the car out of spec & certainly would be grounds to void the warranty. No need for GM to prove the tune caused the issue since it caused the car to run beyond its design parameters, unlike aftermarket parts. 

Parts that would fall under the MMWA would be any aftermarket replacement part, which includes the commonly changed intake/exhaust as well as any other aftermarket(non-GM) replacement part.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have a diesel? 1.4t or 1.8n/a


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

carid said:


> If you are seriously worried about your warranty you may want to take a look at the *Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act *on wikipedia
> 
> Some engine computer tuneups could actually harm your engine in some cases. However some modes like custom exhaust should not cause any troubles and will be able to improve the performance of your Cruze.
> 
> We have a couple of good exhaust designed particularly for 1.4 and 1.8 Cruze models. They are pretty popular on Cruze. There is a thread on the forum, check it out: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/61-carid-com/123745-dual-single-side-performance-exhausts-cruze.html#post1858137



You are not protected by this act when you modify from OEM specifications especially when the modification is illegal such as tunes that have not been approved by CARB or the EPA.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> I would say yes if GM found out you have a tune on your car. This is why IMO I would never get a tune on my 2014 cruze. I believe GM engineered this engine tune for a reason RELIABILITY. Is there many people on this site who would say I'm wrong YEP. Is there people on here who have tuned there car with no real problems YEP. I also never tuned a car ever. The most I have done was heavy duty suspension & brakes for tuning. Which I would like to do on this car after the warranty is gone.
> Good luck on what you plan to do.
> 
> PS exactly what he said is more precise ^^^^^^ post above me


I think if they suspected a "tune" they could easily upload the ECM file to GM, write increment counter invisibility or not the modified tune maps are still there to be seen--and GM is advising the service dept to look for it when there is engine or transmission failure and I'm sure your power train will no longer have a warranty !
The cruze has enough power and gets great gas mileage stock and was not designed to be a hot rod !! the Camaro would have been a better choice if you wanted a fast car IMO


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could everyone commenting in this thread please also state where and when they obtained their law degrees, and in what field(s) they practice.

Thank you.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anything can be a cause to void your warranty*. I was at the dealership a few months back and I overheard the service guy talking to another employee about a customer who put coil overs on his car and voided his extended warranty plan. If you have a dealership that's cool, you shouldn't have an issue but be prepared to undo anything you've done to avoid questions and possible battle for warranty repairs. I broke my cruze many times doing things I shouldn't have and it was a pain to undo my mods to get it repaired, but that's the life of a modder who wants to have his cake and eat it too.

With my Genesis, I got to know one of the main service guys who told me basically they look the other way on mods unless it's some kind of forced induction. I usually call him and ask if something will cause warranty issues before I do it. The actual technicians are pretty dumb in most cases and they won't know what to think except that, "hey, this part isn't OEM so it must be the cause. Ok, I'm done!". 

You should just always assume anything you do to the power train is going to be questioned when it comes time to fix a problem

*There are many legal issues around voiding your warranty. Be sure you are well versed in the laws, your rights and what attitude your dealership has. If you have problems with your dealership, you can call the Bureau of Automotive Repair and ask for help.

Edit: My degree is in real life experience not voiding my warranty and dealing with dealerships


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a 2014 1.4, and if I get a tune or aftermarket replacement, and when it comes to trade in the car, will the dealership take the car with the mods?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Check this:


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

This apply for any car, cars made for performance?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KENSTV123 said:


> Check this:





rsandoval32 said:


> This apply for any car, cars made for performance?


Makes sense to me. Engineering design makes certain assumptions for longevity of parts. Being seriously out of whack on the control parameters invalidates those assumptions.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

rsandoval32 said:


> This apply for any car, cars made for performance?


Right now it looks like they are going after trucks and the corvette and Camaros but the same is available on any car, everything done computer wise nowadays keeps some type of log---


----------

